# Correct dose for dtp



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Not sure if I'm posting in the correct group here or not but I'm having a little trouble with my dose/grind and would like some advice if possible. I've done a bit of googling but I think I've just confused myself. So here's a few numbers. Bear in mind I only have typical kitchen scales (salter digital) so I can only weigh to a whole number. I'm currently dosing 18 grams and getting 2oz in about 24-25 seconds from when the pump starts. The weight of the shot however is 48 grams. From what I've read am I aiming for a 2:1 ratio? That would mean I'd expect to see the final weigh in at 36 grams if my math is still half decent haha. I basically want to try to hit this ratio to see if I can notice a difference in the taste. I'm still a newb so I'm just basically finding my feet a little with all this and having loads of fun experimenting. Any advice is very welcome. Oh forgot to mention yes I'm using the dtp with a dose control pro to grind up my beans. Beans are a medium roast, not sure if that makes a difference or not.

Thanks


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Get some scales with higher resolution, say 500g or more total weight, but read in 0.1g increments. It would be useful if the scales were large enough to take your PF, without you having to remove & fit loaded baskets when weighing.

In the meantime, doesn't the DTP come with Sage's Razor? Why not use that to determine your dose weight (not for every brew, just to establish a start point for headspace).

Sounds like you are set too coarse on grind setting.

You say you are aiming for 36g...so how are you ending up with 48g? Forget fl. oz. Kill the shot earlier to get 36g. If the shot is running so fast you get 36g in an abnormally short time grind finer. Stick to the same ratio, dose weight & only adjust grind, see what effect that has on taste, if at 2:1 you can't get a balanced shot no matter the grind setting, then maybe explore longer ratios, like 3:1.

Brew ratio sets the target strength (shorter = stronger, longer = weaker), flavour balance is driven more by grind setting, changing the ratio should give balanced shots at a range of ratios, unless your ratio is too short to allow a proper extraction with your grinder/set up.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I use DTP with the Smart Grind Pro (not sure if this is earlier or later than your Sage grinder) and I find that my espresso grind setting is usually 3 or 4, but ranging from 1 to 5. I single-dose beans into the hopper rather than fill the hopper. This way I can weigh 18g in and can weigh 36g out.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MWJB said:


> Get some scales with higher resolution, say 500g or more total weight, but read in 0.1g increments.


Any budget recommendations for scales? Thanks for the brilliant reply alsow


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

filthynines said:


> I use DTP with the Smart Grind Pro (not sure if this is earlier or later than your Sage grinder) and I find that my espresso grind setting is usually 3 or 4, but ranging from 1 to 5. I single-dose beans into the hopper rather than fill the hopper. This way I can weigh 18g in and can weigh 36g out.


my set up is only a couple of months old so I'm guessing it's the newest they have done. I'll try those settings and see where I end up. Thanks


----------

